# A man, a Town car, some horns and some questions!



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

First of all, glad to be on here, ive been a member of this forum for a while but find it rare that I post on here...here is the skinny, im in the process of purchasing a 2003 Lincoln Town Car, and I want to try some horns for the first time, I have been interested in them for years, dating back to seeing a set of the USD Waveguides in Lowrider Magazine back in the mid to later 90s (showing my age now lol).


Ive had some experence with doing active setups before, my first was the Blaupunkt VC 100 tweeters and ID Oems that use to be so popular on here and on CACO a few years ago, loved the way that combination sounded..afterwards I dipped in the Pro Audio world for a while because I wanted more SPL and output than anything else and enjoyed it for a while, but missed the crisp and clean sound of that first active setup I had with the ID OEMs and VC 100s..not to mention the midbass lol..but I also believe its because im getting older and my taste has been changing in recent months. 

I like the Pro Audios dynamics and output, but the sound left alot to be desired even with alot of EQing and proper crossover points, so this lead me back to horns as of now.

I pretty much know how they work and have a deep understanding of mounting and tuning from reading on this forum and on the ID one a few years ago, but I would like some assistance with some midbass drivers. Id like to either run a pair of 8" midbass in my kicks or some 10s fiberglassed in my doors. 

Here is a shot of the dash in the Lincoln in trying to purchase 




Im thinking if I do the kicks for midbass something like these from 18sound,

Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 8MB500 - Eighteen Sound 8MB500 8" woofer handles 400 watts program. Eighteen Sound 8MB500 8" mid-bass speakers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.


But if I get the doors glassed, im kind of stuck between these two 10s from Eminence or B&C


Eminence Eminence Delta 10A Speakers - Eminence Delta 10A speaker. The Eminence Delta 10A is a 10" 8 ohm speaker. The Eminence Delta 10" speakers are rated at 350 watts RMS. Eminence Delta 10A speakers here.

B&C B&C 10 NDL64 is a lightweight neodymium 10" mid-bass woofer for speaker systems. B&C 10 NW64 Speakers - B&C 10" 10 NDL64 high power speaker for speaker systems. B&C 10 NDL64 high power speakers available now.


Almost forgot to mention, got a pair of older Eclipse PA series amps for power, a 4212 for the horns (120w x 2 @ 4ohm) so more that Ill need for them...and a Eclipse 34230 for my midbass (375w x 2 @ 4ohm) so power is not an issue and both amps are very clean sounding (THD is at 0.015 I think)

Im going to sell my current active HU (Clarion CZ702) to pick up something with more flexible crossover slopes and a bit more EQ (Pioneer DEH 80PRS)


So I guess im asking, hows this sounding so far? and what midbass would you guys suggest? Im focusing more on a nice robust front stage and ill add a substage later, but I want something thats going to flow well with what im running up front, just want a front stage that I can enjoy music with. I listen to a very wide variety of 80s stuff from Duran Duran, and Hall and Oats, to Neo Soul and Smooth Jazz, to Classic Rock and pretty much everything in between lol. 

So any and all input is appreciated and sorry for the long post didnt want to skip on anything, thanks.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL, I thought this would be a big square body town car. I miss my 87 Signature Series, had the chrome package...it was sweet.


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> LOL, I thought this would be a big square body town car. I miss my 87 Signature Series, had the chrome package...it was sweet.



Lol I have one right now, a green 1994 Tournament Edition with leather and a nice big sunroof and if I wasnt trying to get this other one, id prob be putting all this in there!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

B&C 10 NDL64 would be GREAT in the doors.

Ran them before the faital's i use now


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

edzyy said:


> B&C 10 NDL64 would be GREAT in the doors.
> 
> Ran them before the faital's i use now



I knew a guy form a few years ago that had great results with the B&Cs too why I was looking at them...since you have some experience with the Faital, what do you think about these,

Faital Pro 10FE200 10" Speakers - Faital Pro 10FE200 home hi-fi, studio, mid-bass, bass guitar speaker 10" speaker - Faital Pro 10FE200 300 watt 10" efficiency of 96dB SPL speaker


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Never used those. 

They model fine, though. 

All things considered..it'll all depend on placement and tuning. 

i like this one too 10NMB420 - High Output MB Neodymium Driver


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

edzyy said:


> B&C 10 NDL64 would be GREAT in the doors.
> 
> Ran them before the faital's i use now


not to threadjack, but how do the Faital stack up against the B&C? those are the two I am considering (in 8" size) the faital are considerablely cheaper.


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Well going to be a revamp, its a no go on the 03 TownCar, so ill be keeping an using my 1994, im going to try to see if I can use full bodies in this car otherwise its going to be mini bodies, but id like to use a pair of 8s in the kicks for midbass.

I have a older Rockford Fosgate Punch 40.2 (does about 40w x 2 @ 4 ohm) that I was going to use to power the horns with (Eric Stephens Pro Series) and my Eclipse 4212 (120w x 2 @ 4ohm) to push a pair of Silver Flute 8" drivers. 

Does that sound like a fair combo? Going to be a 6:1 ratio of power from horns to midbass and with the efficiently of the Silver Flutes (93db) im hoping it will match up well.


----------

